# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  Καλώς σας βρήκα!

## gpanagiotakopoulos

Καλησπέρα παίδες!

Γιώργος από Γαλάτσι,ή SY1BMK, με μελλοντικό κομβο στο 23105. 

έχω πολλά να μάθω ακόμη, και ξεκινάω διάβασμα σιγά σιγά. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mikemtb

Καλώς ήρθες φίλε 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## gas

Καλημερα Γιωργο, για οτι χρειαστεις εδω ειμαστε !!!

----------


## akakios

καλως ορισες και απο εμενα. 

Οτι αποριες εχεις σχετικα με εξοπλισμο... ρυθμισεις... η οτιδηποτε , εδω ειμαστε.

----------


## gpanagiotakopoulos

ευχαριστώ παιδες!!

----------

